# Hand Scrape wood



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm building a coffee table and would like to give it the appearance of hand scrape flooring...What is the easiest way to achieve this?


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Make it out of hand scrape flooring.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

JBSmall said:


> Make it out of hand scrape flooring.


:laughing::laughing:

What does hand scrape flooring look like - do you have a picture of what you want it to look like?


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Usually it looks like a bad hand-plane job.
http://www.thewoodscompany.com/

But seriously MH1977, why not use some of the flooring, and just surround it with a mitered frame, or bread-board end?


----------



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

Almost looks like its scrape with a spoon ..deep wide groves to give it the look that bark was removed with old blade.


----------



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jbsmall...it's already built before customer ask me to make it hand scraped


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

I see. Then your easiest route is to put a radius on your hand-plane blade and plane the top.


----------



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but do you have suggestion on putting a radius on it?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

JBSmall said:


> I see. Then your easiest route is to put a radius on your hand-plane blade and plane the top.


Might be a good idea to look for a used blade near the end of it's life. You'll lose a lot of metal on your blade otherwise, and you'll have to bring back a nice square edge. Either way, it is good practice sharpening....


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Get busy with a card scraper with a radius. It will not only look hand scraped it actually will be


----------



## MH1977 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for the suggestions...can't seem to locate these tools at the big box stores...guess best option is find a old wood shop estate sale


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

MH1977 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but do you have suggestion on putting a radius on it?


 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/methods-putting-radius-smoothing-plane-blade-40446/

post 14


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can use many things to scrape with, old paint scraper. but i would recommend a piece of broken glass, maybe from a thick bottle. you'll get different curves from it.


----------



## Madii (Feb 7, 2013)

I found the easiest way to get a good hand scraped effect is to use a curved blade on a multi tool. Keeping the wood wet while scraping almost doesn't need sanding if you do it right.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If you want a textured surface, the technique is not only exhausting but requires a considerable amount of skill. One trick, apparently is to swing no faster than your heart rate. Some guys can go all dang day.

Here in the PacNW, native carvers often surface large projects with shallow gouge marks. The marks are all the same = amazing. The best place is Kestrel, you're looking for a D-adze and they are not cheap.
Of course you can start with a truck leaf spring and make your own.


----------

